# Horns Chipping?!



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Indy's horns are like chipping and or flaking. And it started out on her darker horn and it was just a small spot and now it's both horns and it's flaking off and chipping. In layers sort of like a crossiant(sp?). Anyways, does any one know what could have caused it?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

my goats' horns do that too and I think it is from them growing. Also when they but things they may flake. Get some baby oil gel and put it on her horns once a week or as needed and it should help.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ouch that looks painful. I really don't have an answer but I will look into it.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I would wrap them if it gets too bad


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright, and it's cold so I was worried about her losing heat through them. D:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My youngest, Angel, has light colored horns and hers are chipping ...She is healthy in every way possible so I attributed it to her horns growing...she is 4 1/2 months old nigi/pygmy. Tilly also has light colored horns and she is almost 5 years old...hers will chip and flake too....mostly because she uses them to rub up and down on the barn wall or fence posts. I wouldn't worry about heat loss unless she seems cold to you...or if you see bleeding.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

She doesn't look cold, but she was also wet today. I think she stood out in the rain -eye roll-


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I think just putting baby oil on them and maybe wrap them if you feel they may chip more. My doeling's horns are doing it too and she doesn't headbutt anything. It is because they are growing and it is just like our skin when we are pregnant it stretches, horns can't stretch when they grow so they shed the outer layer to allow them to grow. I posted this on GW and it is a very good question.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh ok. =)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

It's really part of the growing process, ours chip all the time when they are kids.


----------

